# Decorative Wrapping



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Does anybody have a video or something that explains how to decorative wrap the butt section of a rod? Decorative wrapping is confusing to me


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Google search "decorative rod wrapping video" and lots of videos come up.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I can show you anything you want about decorative wraps if you want a lesson from basic diamonds to weaves you will have to come to niceville but i can help. there is a lot of information i can pass on. 


Brett


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

What's the question?


----------

